# Androgel



## joecamp4 (Jul 3, 2002)

The doc put me on Androgel because of low T readings.  Will this help my training?


----------



## Chick (Jul 3, 2002)

*NO*

NO...not at all.

1. Not potent
2. If it was somewhat potent which it's not, it would lose too much in the absorption.
3. It may help men with erection problems due low test production. MAY is the key word.

Here is a picture of an andro-gel packet.







And I was doing the andro with..
1 amp of primo a week
10 mg of oxadrin a day
20 mg of winny a day
I then added 20 mg of D-Bol a day and noticed a difference but it was the d-bol NOT the andro.
=====================
I just came off my latest cycle of...
1 mil of sustanon 300 a week
10 mg of oxadrin a day

Now I'm doing just...
20 mg of winny a day
======================
OH HI Prince...sorry I didn't answer your pm, grrr I put it on the back burner only to forget. I've been so busy at work and home lately.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2002)

If you are low enough that you were prescribed this product, then yes it will help you with your training. 

You should notice a increase in body weight, appetite, strength, etc.

What was your ng level (I assume below 200ng)?

What dosage did he prescribe you? 2.5mg, 5mg, 7.5mg?


----------



## Chick (Jul 3, 2002)

How do you figure that? Even my *doctor* (juices himself) who prescribed it for me told me it wouldn't help in the gym...he gave me other goodies for that....and talk about low test production? I have NO test production due to a full hysterectomy...I honestly got zero from it.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2002)

If you are a male and have a test level of 200ng or lower, and you start taking something like Androgel and it boosts your T levels to 600-800ng I guarantee you will notice a difference. I am not saying it will be equivelent to steroid cyle, but you will feel 100% different.

btw, where did you find a doctor that would prescribe that to you? He could lose his license for that.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2002)

If I remember correctly, the new 1-test that is out contains 6g of 1test per bottle! And people have seen tremendous results from these!


----------



## Chick (Jul 3, 2002)

COOL but it's not fair that it will work for a male with LOW vs a female with NO...YIKES, but I guess if you mega dose anything it's bound to do something.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2002)

yep....the beta bottle was 8oz and contained 6g.(Avant one)
The final version is 4oz and contains 3g and last 15 days.
Weight gains of 15 lbs is not uncommon and strength gains of 20 -30 lbs is to be expected! Not saying there are a few that may not react as well! I think GP can back this up!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chick *_
> COOL but it's not fair that it will work for a male with LOW vs a female with NO...YIKES, but I guess if you mega dose anything it's bound to do something.



I am no expert with the male and female body so I can't help you on that one! I can tell you with 1-ad I gained about 8 lbs and strength increase on average about 25-30 lbs or so in two months on every exercise! Maybe Gopro can help you out!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chick *_
> COOL but it's not fair that it will work for a male with LOW vs a female with NO...YIKES, but I guess if you mega dose anything it's bound to do something.



you did not answer my question!


where did you find a doctor that would prescribe that to you? He could lose his license for that.


----------

